
Ask HN: Realistic hiring requirements? - anotherhntoss
I came across a job posting from a YC startup looking for a &quot;hybrid software engineer&quot; that requires the ability to write high quality application code and and also requires extensive devops-associated knowledge.<p>How does one acquire both the breadth and depth of knowledge for a combined role such as this, stay current with all of the relevant technologies, and still get their work done in the typical work week? Is this realistic?
======
zer00eyz
Is it realistic? Yes and no.

"Jack of all trades, master of none" :
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_of_all_trades,_master_of_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_of_all_trades,_master_of_none)

These people DO exist! As an organization grows, sometimes they end up being a
"bad fit" and get pushed out or leave (for good or for bad).

I think that the way we compensate engineers with equity is poor reflection of
how businesses grow, and what they need to do to function.

I know a lot of early and mid stage players who, by their nature provide value
that is outsized for their direct compensation, but have a limited shelf life.
The options game is rigged against this sort of specialization.

